#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Ганден лхагьяма Сто божеств Тушиты на санскрите

## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тут Ганден лхагьяма на санскрите тибетскими буквами, если бы кто-то помог установить правильное прочтение на санскрите то было бы хорошо .

http://files.mail.ru/KJ2WRU

----------


## Асуман

Ох, это что ж, у них на Тибете всегда такой санскрит? Смотрел, смотрел - даже, алфавит тибетский выучил, пока смотрел - но ничегошеньки в тексте не понял. Хотя слова знакомые есть. По-моему, это изначально неправильный санскрит, для которого правильное прочтение по определению невозможно.

----------

Доржик (28.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я тоже в санскрит смотрел и мало что понял) Дхармараджа должно быть, сарва. Похоже по произношению написано тибетскому. Там Дхармаратсарва непонятно.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Дхармарацза тибетское произношение и сарва в одно слово слили что-ли. Дхармаратсарва

----------


## Асуман

Не, не, это место как раз абсолютно корректно.
धर्मराट् drarmarāṭ - классический номинатив от основы धर्मराज् dharmarāj (rāj и rāja синонимы).
А в следующем слове видно смешение b/v - sarbajñā = sarvajñā.
Следующие два слова sumatikirtti śrīḥ вполне понятно написаны.
А следующее sahicaputari ihāsthamayantu - вообще не понимаю, разве что гадать на буквенной гуще...

Пример явного неправильного написания понятных слов - siṁhāsana и padmāsana с краткими "а" на стыке основ, чего в принципе быть не может.

Насчёт самой формы записи - я сначала засомневался, но потом, когда освоился с алфавитом, убедился, что там довольно чёткая запись санскритских букв, в полном соответствии с
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/tibetan.htm
(см. внизу страницы Tibetan script for Sanskrit).
Там есть довольно много слов, записанных совершенно правильно. И есть довольно много слов, которые я не понимаю что такое.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А следующее sahicaputari ihāsthamayantu - вообще не понимаю, разве что гадать на буквенной гуще...
> 
> Пример явного неправильного написания понятных слов - siṁhāsana и padmāsana с краткими "а" на стыке основ, чего в принципе быть не может.


Может имеется в виду sahita (по смыслу если смотреть, то совпадает с bcas на тибетском)-puta-ri-...-stham-yantu. Вот и ihā действительно тяжко.

----------


## Асуман

> Может имеется в виду sahita (по смыслу если смотреть, то совпадает с bcas на тибетском)-puta-ri-...-stham-yantu. Вот и ihā действительно тяжко.


Может быть, а может, и не sahita. Кто ж знает.

Ассоциации-то со знакомыми словами и у меня возникают:

sahicaputari ihāsthamayantu
sa/saha/sahita "вместе"
putra "сын"
iha-stha "тутошний" или iha-sthāna "это место"
āyantu "пусть придут" или yantu "пусть идут"

И можно даже утверждать, что эти ассоциации верны, если сравнить с переводом соответствующего места с тибетского варианта:

      CHO KYI GYEL PO KUN KYEN LO ZANG DRAG
   sits omniscient Sumatikirti, king of Dharma, *together with his sons*2.
      SE DANG CHE PA NE DIR SHEG SU SOL
   I request them *to descend to this place*.

Однако даже понимая, что там имеется в виду, я не понимаю, что там _написано_. Где там какие формы слов, и почему они такие?.. Чётко вижу только последнее -ntu (окончание императива мн.ч.), а всё остальное как в густом тумане.

Наверное, это самое и называется гибридным санскритом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наверное, это самое и называется гибридным санскритом.


Не только. Есть еще особенности тибетского  :Smilie: 
они могут например для сокращения написать долгую гласную в конце слова, а потом выясняется что это не долгая гласная, а две отдельных гласных из двух разных слов. Там много веселого можно встретить.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------

